# Ability to distinguish first runs from repeats in NPL



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I have had a SP for mythbusters for years, always set to first run only. Lately I find myself enjoying watching reruns of the program too, so I have been goint to "view upcoming episodes" and manually scheduling recordings. I recently decided to just change my SP to include both reruns and firrt runs, but I would like the ability to know which recordings in the folder are first run and which are repeats - that way I could give viewing priority to the first runs thereby watching them before they get deleted.

Question: could I accomplish what I want with 2 season passes, or would everything just end up in the same folder anyway? What about a season pass and a wishlist?


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jbernardis said:


> ...I would like the ability to know which recordings in the folder are first run and which are repeats - that way I could give viewing priority to the first runs thereby watching them before they get deleted...


Why not just increase the "keep until" setting in the Season Pass so those shows don't expire on you so soon. Your sugggestion is a good one, though.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> Question: could I accomplish what I want with 2 season passes, or would everything just end up in the same folder anyway? What about a season pass and a wishlist?


All episodes will end up in a single "Mythbusters" folder, but you could use a wishlist to create a second folder containing only the new episodes; to do that, you would create an auto-record wishlist set to record only new episodes of programs with "Mythbusters" in the title. The TiVo lets you customize the folder name used by each wishlist, so you could call it "Mythbusters NEW" or something similar. You would use a season pass to grab the repeats.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I was thinking of a season pass to get the new ones, and then a lower priority auto record wishlist that would get everything except those that are already recorded by the SP. I could name the wishlist folder Mythbusters Repeats or something similar.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jbernardis said:


> I was thinking of a season pass to get the new ones, and then a lower priority auto record wishlist that would get everything except those that are already recorded by the SP. I could name the wishlist folder Mythbusters Repeats or something similar.


The problem with doing it this way is that a wishlist folder only contains programs recorded by the wishlist, while a 'normal' folder contains every episode of a show no matter how it was recorded (SP, wishlist, manual, suggestion).

So your wishlist folder would have all the repeats, and your 'normal' season pass folder would have all the new & repeat episodes.

bkdtv's suggestion of using the wishlist for the _new_ episodes is what you want.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone - I'll give it a try


----------

